# PHD Amplifiers?



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone here either tried, used or tested any of the PHD amps? I searched online and couldn't find any reviews for them.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

We currently do not have any reviews on the amplifiers. I am working on getting one of the prototype hand-made Italian ones, but the current lineup is a good amp selection. They are very successful in the European and Brazilian competition scenes. There are others here that have varying opinions. I can't disclose much on the prototype, but, it will be absolutely state of the art!


----------

